# If you like Mustangs you will LOVE this!



## Flightpath (Dec 22, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BeiNHKAa5o_

cheers merry Christmas

-Flightpath


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## 'Lil'tyger (Dec 22, 2007)

Hay all


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

Is that all you do is Spam?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2007)

By the looks of things yes.

Cool video!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely very cool  

TO


----------



## v2 (Dec 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2007)

Good video.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent. Some of the firing discipline was a little scary during the strafing.


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 28, 2007)

Good edge of seat video! I want to be a Mustang pilot!


----------

